# Its taken me a while



## RASD4651 (Apr 15, 2013)

Hi I'm not new but haven't used the forum much until now. definitely going to put a few more posts on and try to navigate myself through the site. please provide any easy to do tips when you spot them. On using the forum that is.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

go to sleep dude, there is my tip of the day


----------



## RASD4651 (Apr 15, 2013)

Sleep is for the dead!


----------

